
Fukushima is worse than ever - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2017/02/16/no-fracking-way-fukushima-daiichi-worse-ever/
======
DrScump
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13667470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13667470)

His entire rant is based on fake news.

The whole “The radiation levels inside Japan’s damaged Fukushima Daiichi
nuclear reactor No. 2 have soared in recent weeks” is bogus.

The new, higher readings are from areas never measured before[0]; levels
measured from consistent points are falling consistently!

He revised the article to fix his misspellings of "Fukushima" as "Fukishima"
but didn't bother addressing the basic facts.

[0] [http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-
fuku...](http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-fukushima-
daiichi-are-not-rising/)

